# Springfield Mo AC..Things might be changing?



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I was doing my normal every day trolling through Animal Control, actually today I am trying to find Halo, a nice lab pup that has been lost and found, adopted through CL and then lost again while the owner was away for 4 days in KC and the dog sitter was attempting to walk him. Anyways, AC has a new format for their page, better information, looks like they are keeping dogs now for 10 days instead of 5 and a video showing what they do and the inside of the facility, also how they check the animal in, check for chips etc. 

Now, I know that we have had some of our members out there at the AC and how bad it is, they have been able to report back about it being horrible. I am hopefull that maybe there has been some heat put on them from rescues and other people knowing now what is going on and paying attention. Maybe this is just an attempt to soothe the beast so to speak and get the attention off it. What does everyone think?

watch the video


----------

